# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  بدبخت شدم رفت ( عدم صدور معافیت تحصیلی مجدد )

## konkur100

*سلام دوستان
امروز تماس گرفتم نظام وظیفه استان ( ساری ) که آیا من که متولد 74 هستم و الان 2 سال دانشجو پیام نور هستم و بخوام انصراف بدوم رشته جدید ثبت نام کنم مشکلی دارم یا نه ؟ اول گفت که اگر در مهلت 5 ساله انصراف بدین مشکلی ندارین ولی بعد 180 درجه برگشت و گفت شما نمیتونید مجددا در مقطع کارشناسی تحصیل کنید چون 2 سال از معافیتتون گذشته و در مهلت 2 سال باقی مانده کاری نمیتونید بکنید و فقط میتونید کارشناسی ارشد بخونید ! چی میگه این ؟؟؟؟ دارم منفجر میشم از استرس . ( بابا من کلی کتاب و هزار امید دارم برای کنکور 95 میخونم ) . آخه من چطور میتونم ارشد بخونم ؟!!! مگه هر شخصی نمیتونه یه بار انصراف بده و معافیت جدید براش صادر بشه ؟؟ ( اه کی منو گرفت عایا !!!!! )*

----------


## ah.at

*مقطقت لیسانس بوده؟؟؟؟؟
منم یه همچین چیزایی شنیده بودم ...
ولی نگران نباش ...
چرت گفته ...
همچین چیزی صحت نداره ...*

----------


## *Yousef*

دو سالو نمیدونم ولی یک سال مسئله ای نداره و من همچین وضعی دارم.

----------


## elm10

یه پیشنهاد  ... زنگ بزن نظام وظیفه تهران شاید درست و حسابی جواب دادند.
به هر حال قوانینشون که تو سایت نظام وظیفه هست.

اینم شماره تلفن گویاشون: 096480
واحد مشاوره تخصصی این سامانه در روزهاي شنبه تا چهارشنبه صبح‌ها از ساعت 7:30 تا 18:00 و در روزهاي پنج‌شنبه از ساعت 9:00 تا 12:00، آماده راهنمايي و ارائه مشاوره تخصصي در زمينه مقررات خدمت وظيفه عمومي به متقاضیان مي‌باشد .

----------


## biology115

نمیدونم حقیقتش ...

گفته شده یه بار حق انصراف داری ، دیگه نگفته تو چند سال ...

----------


## elm10

قوانینش تو این صفحه نوشته شده:
سازمان وظیفه عمومی ناجا - معافیت تحصیلی دانشجویان

----------


## thedude

داداش چرت گفته منم  امسالو سال 2 دانشجوییم میشه  اما بازم میتونم انصراف بدم کلی تحقیق کردم خیالت تخت 2.5  سال سنوات تحصیلی داری هنوز تمتم نشده میتونی 1 بار انصراف بدی کلا این نظام وظیفه ا ها مشکل دارن خودشونم قوانینو درست نمیفهمن 1 روز میگن غیبت خوردی 1 روز دیگه هم میگن مشکلی نداری

----------


## alk1370

داداش چیزی که من از نظام وظیفه پرسیدم اینه که اگه لیسانس داشته باشید و بخوان دوباره لیسانس بخونید! نمیتونید چون یه بار معافیت تحصیلی صادر شده براتون تو لیسانس بعد من بهشون گفتم آخه پزشکی که مقطع بالاتر از  لیسانس که!!!! میگن برا ما همه رشته ها یعنی لیسانس!!! برا شما که هنوز دانشجویی میتونی یه بار انصراف بدی .البته یکی از اعضای انجمن اصرار داشت که نظام وظیفه گفته که اگه پزشکی قبول بشید حتی با داشتن لیسانس بازم براتون معافیت تحصیلی صادر میشه تا سربازیتون رو تو طرحتون برین! ولی صحتش رو نمیدونم! ایشون که خیلی اصرار داشتن به همچین قضیه ای!

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

@Unknown Soldier

----------


## konkur100

> داداش چیزی که من از نظام وظیفه پرسیدم اینه که اگه لیسانس داشته باشید و بخوان دوباره لیسانس بخونید! نمیتونید چون یه بار معافیت تحصیلی صادر شده براتون تو لیسانس بعد من بهشون گفتم آخه پزشکی که مقطع بالاتر از  لیسانس که!!!! میگن برا ما همه رشته ها یعنی لیسانس!!! برا شما که هنوز دانشجویی میتونی یه بار انصراف بدی .البته یکی از اعضای انجمن اصرار داشت که نظام وظیفه گفته که اگه پزشکی قبول بشید حتی با داشتن لیسانس بازم براتون معافیت تحصیلی صادر میشه تا سربازیتون رو تو طرحتون برین! ولی صحتش رو نمیدونم! ایشون که خیلی اصرار داشتن به همچین قضیه ای!


نه بابا لیسانس نیستم . اصلا واحدی تا به امروز پاس نکردم ! تکلیفم چیه ؟

----------


## konkur100

> *مقطقت لیسانس بوده؟؟؟؟؟
> منم یه همچین چیزایی شنیده بودم ...
> ولی نگران نباش ...
> چرت گفته ...
> همچین چیزی صحت نداره ...*


کارشناسی هستم الان 2 سال بدون اینکه جتی یک واحد هم پاس کنم .

----------


## Dj.ALI

منم یکی از دوستام همچین مشکلی پیش اومده بود براش...فکر کنم درست میگه یعنی کسایی که میرن بر فرض 3 سال ازاد یا پیام نور نمیتونن بیان 4 سال سراسری بخونن چون که یک سال فرجه ی معافیت تحصیلیشون بوده و دو ساله دیگه باقی میمونه براشون..از این لحاظ مشکلی نداری و میتونی انصراف بدی ولی بر فرض اگه امسال قبول شدی باید هر رشته ای که قبول میشی توی 3 سال تموم کنی اون رشته رو که اونم بعید بدونم شدنی باشه با توجه به این که واحدهای دانشگاه ها تا یه حد خاصی میشه برداشت...البته درست مطمئن نیستم بازم برو دقیق سوال کن امیدوارم که مشکلی پیش نیاد

----------


## biology115

دوستان نمیشه خدمت رو خرید ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## khaan

> نه بابا لیسانس نیستم . اصلا واحدی تا به امروز پاس نکردم ! تکلیفم چیه ؟


تکلیفت اینه که به این حرفهای بی اساس توجه نکنی و درست رو بخونی

----------


## biology115

> تکلیفت اینه که به این حرفهای بی اساس توجه نکنی و درست رو بخونی


سلام خان

یعنی میتونه انصراف بده و دوباره سراسری شرکت کنه ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## konkur100

> منم یکی از دوستام همچین مشکلی پیش اومده بود براش...فکر کنم درست میگه یعنی کسایی که میرن بر فرض 3 سال ازاد یا پیام نور نمیتونن بیان 4 سال سراسری بخونن چون که یک سال فرجه ی معافیت تحصیلیشون بوده و دو ساله دیگه باقی میمونه براشون..از این لحاظ مشکلی نداری و میتونی انصراف بدی ولی بر فرض اگه امسال قبول شدی باید هر رشته ای که قبول میشی توی 3 سال تموم کنی اون رشته رو که اونم بعید بدونم شدنی باشه با توجه به این که واحدهای دانشگاه ها تا یه حد خاصی میشه برداشت...البته درست مطمئن نیستم بازم برو دقیق سوال کن امیدوارم که مشکلی پیش نیاد


نخیرر . من با امسال 2 سال هست که پیام نور هستم و مرخصی هم دارم این ترم . من حتی رفتم دانشگاه هم پرسیدم گفتن معافیت فعلیت 6 ساله و تو دانشگاه جدید ادامه این معافیت برایت درنظر گرفته میشه و مشکلی نداری . حالا این اینجوری گفت . شما کاملا از حرفاتون مطمئن هستین ؟؟؟

----------


## khaan

> سلام خان
> 
> یعنی میتونه انصراف بده و دوباره سراسری شرکت کنه ؟؟؟؟؟


علیک سلام بیولوژی

بله میتونه انصراف بده و دوباره سراسری شرکت کنه حتی مقطع پایین تر (سایت های آپدیت نشده نوشتن مقطع پایینتر نمیشه)

----------


## Dj.ALI

> نخیرر . من با امسال 2 سال هست که پیام نور هستم و مرخصی هم دارم این ترم . من حتی رفتم دانشگاه هم پرسیدم گفتن معافیت فعلیت 6 ساله و تو دانشگاه جدید ادامه این معافیت برایت درنظر گرفته میشه و مشکلی نداری . حالا این اینجوری گفت . شما کاملا از حرفاتون مطمئن هستین ؟؟؟


من زیاد مطمئن نیستم ولی دقیق برو سوال کن چون مثلا اگه سال دیگه بخوای کنکور بدی میشه 3 سال از معافیت میمونه این طوری که خودت میگی و بازم ممکنه به مشکل بخوری....این جا به نتیجه ای نمیرسی باید خودت بری نظام وظیفه و دانشگاه حضوری با افراد مطلع صحبت کنی تا خیالت از هر لحاظ راحت بشه

----------


## konkur100

> من زیاد مطمئن نیستم ولی دقیق برو سوال کن چون مثلا اگه سال دیگه بخوای کنکور بدی میشه 3 سال از معافیت میمونه این طوری که خودت میگی و بازم ممکنه به مشکل بخوری....این جا به نتیجه ای نمیرسی باید خودت بری نظام وظیفه و دانشگاه حضوری با افراد مطلع صحبت کنی تا خیالت از هر لحاظ راحت بشه


من امسال میخوام کنکور بدم . 
بله باید برم نظام وظیفه استان . البته دانشگاه رفتم و مسئول انتخاب رشته گفت مشکلی نداری

----------


## thedude

> من امسال میخوام کنکور بدم . 
> بله باید برم نظام وظیفه استان . البته دانشگاه رفتم و مسئول انتخاب رشته گفت مشکلی نداری


دادا خیالت تخت مشکلی نیست من تابستون پاتوقم نظام وظیفه بودش طوری شده بود که دیگه تا میرفتم میگفتن مشکلی نیست اینقد بیا تا کارت خراب شه! :Yahoo (4):  وضیعت مت هم مثل شماست همش مرخصی گرفتم 74 ای هم هستم بشین بخون

----------


## AMIRREZA_RAHMANI

منم 74 هستم و پیامنور مرخصی گرفتم و میخوام بار سوم کنکور بدم
نگران نباش ادامه بده.

----------


## konkur100

> منم 74 هستم و پیامنور مرخصی گرفتم و میخوام بار سوم کنکور بدم
> نگران نباش ادامه بده.


من که مشکلی ندارم دوست عزیز . نظام وظیفه مرکز استان اینطوری میگن !!! یعنی رو هوا گفته ؟؟ من چهارمین باره کنکور میدم . راستی شما یه سال کنکور ندادین ؟؟ چون منم 74 هستم ولی با امسال میشه بار چهارم !!!

----------


## konkur100

> دادا خیالت تخت مشکلی نیست من تابستون پاتوقم نظام وظیفه بودش طوری شده بود که دیگه تا میرفتم میگفتن مشکلی نیست اینقد بیا تا کارت خراب شه! وضیعت مت هم مثل شماست همش مرخصی گرفتم 74 ای هم هستم بشین بخون


داداش میگم مطمئن ترین راه این که خودم خیالم راحت بشه چیه ؟؟؟ برم نظام وظیفه استان ؟؟؟؟ از کدوم بخشش بپرسم ؟؟ البته داداش حرف شما واسه ما سنده ولی استرسه دیگه !

----------


## rezagmi

اپراتورهای نظام وظیفه خودشون قانون رو درست حسابی نمیدونن باو منم پارسال اخرسر مجبورشدم رفتم حضوری بعد کلی سر و کله زدن گفت الان متوجه شدم!مشکلی نیست برو درست رو بخون

----------


## thedude

> داداش میگم مطمئن ترین راه این که خودم خیالم راحت بشه چیه ؟؟؟ برم نظام وظیفه استان ؟؟؟؟ از کدوم بخشش بپرسم ؟؟ البته داداش حرف شما واسه ما سنده ولی استرسه دیگه !


برو نظام وظیفه قسمتشو الان یادم نیست فکر کنم قسمت معافیت بود یا بخش اموزش دقیق یادم نیست

----------


## biology115

> داداش میگم مطمئن ترین راه این که خودم خیالم راحت بشه چیه ؟؟؟ برم نظام وظیفه استان ؟؟؟؟ از کدوم بخشش بپرسم ؟؟ البته داداش حرف شما واسه ما سنده ولی استرسه دیگه !


داداش بهترین راه اینه که خودت بری بپرسی ، اینجا هر کی یه چیز میگه ولی اکثرا میگن مشکلی پیش نمیاد

فردا برو بپرس و خیال خودت رو راحت کن ...

----------


## Egotist

منم متولد نیمه دوم 74ام و وضعیت مشابه جنابعالی !

93 دادم
94ام دادم
برای 95 هم متوسل به دانشگاه غیر انتفاعی شدم

کدوم احمقی گفته مشکل داره اینطوری؟

http://vazifeh.police.ir/?siteid=25&...25&pageid=3369

*فرایند بازگشت به تحصیل مشمولان انصرافی از دانشگاهها* به شرط :

عدم انصراف از تحصیل برای دومین مرتبه. عدم اخراج یا ترک تحصیل منجر به اخراج .عدم قرار گرفتن در سنوات ارفاقی.عدم گذشت بیش از یکسال از تاریخ انصراف. 


مشمولان انصرافی از دانشگاهها (پس از ورود به سن مشمولیت) ، در صورتی که بعد از ورود به سن مشمولیت فقط یکبار انصراف داده باشند و حداکثر یکسال از تاریخ انصراف بیشتر سپری نشده باشد ، از کاردانی تا دکتری فقط یکبار مجاز به ادامه تحصیل در همان مقطع یا مقطع پایین تر می باشند.



هر گلابی ای هر حرفی زد که نباید قبول کنی !

----------


## thedude

> من که مشکلی ندارم دوست عزیز . نظام وظیفه مرکز استان اینطوری میگن !!! یعنی رو هوا گفته ؟؟ من چهارمین باره کنکور میدم . راستی شما یه سال کنکور ندادین ؟؟ چون منم 74 هستم ولی با امسال میشه بار چهارم !!!


داداش نظام وظیفه اصلا کاری نداره که چند بار کنکور دادی اگه 74 هستی و بیشتر از 2 سال دانشگاه نبودی و فوقئیپلم نگرفتی 100% مشکلی نداری ولی فردا حتما برو نظام وظیفه راستی زیاد خوش رفتار  هم نیستن :Yahoo (4):

----------


## biology115

> منم متولد نیمه دوم 74ام و وضعیت مشابه جنابعالی !
> 
> 93 دادم
> 94ام دادم
> برای 95 هم متوسل به دانشگاه غیر انتفاعی شدم
> 
> کدوم احمقی گفته مشکل داره اینطوری؟
> 
> سازمان وظیفه عمومی ناجا - معافیت تحصیلی دانشجویان
> ...


که این هم یعنی اصلا مشکلی نداره ...

راستی داداش وقتی رفتن دانشگاه سراسری باید حتما تو 4 سال لیسانس بگیرن یا اگه احیانا 5 سال هم شد مشکلی نیست ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Alireza23

سلام به همه.بچه ها کسانی که اطلاع ندارن خواهشا نیان جواب بدن1)تاوقتی که از سنوات مجاز عبور نکرده باشی میتونی انصراف بدی و تا یک سال دانشگاه جدید ثبت نام کنی.سنوات واسه کارشناسی پیوسته 4سال(بعضیا میگن 5سال ک اشتباه هستش)2)وقتی که دانشگاه جدید ثبت نام میکنی معافیت جدید واست صادر میشه یعنی 5سال دوباره 3)خواهشا بشین درستو بخون و کاری به این حرف ها نداشته باش اگه معدلت هم کمه حالا که معدل حذف شده یا این که دیگه مثبت میشه یه رتبه توپ بیار موفق باشی

----------


## Unknown Soldier

> *سلام دوستان
> امروز تماس گرفتم نظام وظیفه استان ( ساری ) که آیا من که متولد 74 هستم و الان 2 سال دانشجو پیام نور هستم و بخوام انصراف بدوم رشته جدید ثبت نام کنم مشکلی دارم یا نه ؟ اول گفت که اگر در مهلت 5 ساله انصراف بدین مشکلی ندارین ولی بعد 180 درجه برگشت و گفت شما نمیتونید مجددا در مقطع کارشناسی تحصیل کنید چون 2 سال از معافیتتون گذشته و در مهلت 2 سال باقی مانده کاری نمیتونید بکنید و فقط میتونید کارشناسی ارشد بخونید ! چی میگه این ؟؟؟؟ دارم منفجر میشم از استرس . ( بابا من کلی کتاب و هزار امید دارم برای کنکور 95 میخونم ) . آخه من چطور میتونم ارشد بخونم ؟!!! مگه هر شخصی نمیتونه یه بار انصراف بده و معافیت جدید براش صادر بشه ؟؟ ( اه کی منو گرفت عایا !!!!! )*




شما در طول سنوات مجاز فقط 1 بار حق انصراف از تحصیل و تمدید معافیت تحصیلی دارید منوط به اینکه در مقطع جدیدی پذیرفته بشید.مثلا قبلا کارشناسی ناپیوسته بودی دیگه واسه ناپیوسته صادر نمیشه و برای کارشناسی پیوسته صادر میشه مگر اینکه رشته مورد نظر جز شرایط استثنا باشه.
بیخودی نگران نباش.بشین بخون.مطمئن باش رشته خوب بیاری +رتبه خوب همکاری میکنن

----------


## AMIRREZA_RAHMANI

> من که مشکلی ندارم دوست عزیز . نظام وظیفه مرکز استان اینطوری میگن !!! یعنی رو هوا گفته ؟؟ من چهارمین باره کنکور میدم . راستی شما یه سال کنکور ندادین ؟؟ چون منم 74 هستم ولی با امسال میشه بار چهارم !!!


 من نیمه دومی ام و یکسال دیر رفتم مدرسه

----------


## Unknown Soldier

ی نکته دیگه اینکه در همان مقطع نیست.باید جدید باشه یا پایین تر،تا سنوات قبل شاملش نشه.و جدید برات صادر کنن

----------


## mohamadalpha

> شما در طول سنوات مجاز فقط 1 بار حق انصراف از تحصیل و تمدید معافیت تحصیلی دارید منوط به اینکه در مقطع جدیدی پذیرفته بشید.مثلا قبلا کارشناسی ناپیوسته بودی دیگه واسه ناپیوسته صادر نمیشه و برای کارشناسی پیوسته صادر میشه مگر اینکه رشته مورد نظر جز شرایط استثنا باشه.
> بیخودی نگران نباش.بشین بخون.مطمئن باش رشته خوب بیاری +رتبه خوب همکاری میکنن


سلام .... شما دارید اشتباه میکنید ....
دوست من کارشناسی پیوسته پیام نور بود رشتش هم جهانگردی بود .... سال بعد کنکور داد پرستاری قبول شد که اونم کارشناسیه .
به راحتی براش معافیت تحصیلی جدید صادر کردن .
نظام وظیفه نمیپرسه چند ترم مرخصی گرفتی یا چند واحد پاس کردی .... فقط میخواد غیبت نخورده باشی و ترک تحصیل نکرده باشی ... همین .
فقط هم 1 بار میشه این کار رو کرد ... بطور شفاف نوشته .

*
این هم عین متن سایت پلیس :
 16- آيا دانشجويان انصرافي حق تحصيل مجدد را دارند؟ جواب :بلي . مشمولان در طي مدت تحصيل از ديپلم تا دكتري صرفا 1 بار مي توانند از تحصيل انصراف و مجددا با پذيرفته شدن در دانشگاه به شرط : 1- عدم گذشت بیش از یکسال از تاریخ انصراف (قبل از اعزام به خدمت). 2- انصراف قبل از اتمام سنوات تحصیلی مصوب بوده باشد یعنی در سنوات ارفاقی نباشد .3-انصراف از تحصیل در مقطع ، با اخذ مدرک تحصیلی پایین تر نبوده باشد .(مثلا انصراف از کارشناسی پیوسته با اخذ مدرک کاردانی نباشد، مگر اینکه مدرک اخذ شده در سنوات مجاز تحصیل همان مقطع یعنی مقطع پایین تر به مشمول تعلق گرفته باشد که در این صورت در حکم فارغ التحصیل محسوب شده و ادامه تحصیل وی بلامانع می باشد)4- مقطع جدید ،تکراری نباشد.(یعنی قبلا از این مقطع فارغ التحصیل نشده باشد.)

لینک : http://vazifeh.police.ir/?siteid=25&pageid=521
*

----------


## konkur100

> سلام به همه.بچه ها کسانی که اطلاع ندارن خواهشا نیان جواب بدن1)تاوقتی که از سنوات مجاز عبور نکرده باشی میتونی انصراف بدی و تا یک سال دانشگاه جدید ثبت نام کنی.سنوات واسه کارشناسی پیوسته 4سال(بعضیا میگن 5سال ک اشتباه هستش)2)وقتی که دانشگاه جدید ثبت نام میکنی معافیت جدید واست صادر میشه یعنی 5سال دوباره 3)خواهشا بشین درستو بخون و کاری به این حرف ها نداشته باش اگه معدلت هم کمه حالا که معدل حذف شده یا این که دیگه مثبت میشه یه رتبه توپ بیار موفق باشی


یعنی من مشکلی ندارم ؟؟؟ اخه من متولد نیمه اول 74 هستم . من که از سنوات مجاز عبور نکردم /؟

----------


## konkur100

> شما در طول سنوات مجاز فقط 1 بار حق انصراف از تحصیل و تمدید معافیت تحصیلی دارید منوط به اینکه در مقطع جدیدی پذیرفته بشید.مثلا قبلا کارشناسی ناپیوسته بودی دیگه واسه ناپیوسته صادر نمیشه و برای کارشناسی پیوسته صادر میشه مگر اینکه رشته مورد نظر جز شرایط استثنا باشه.
> بیخودی نگران نباش.بشین بخون.مطمئن باش رشته خوب بیاری +رتبه خوب همکاری میکنن


خب من که الان کارشناسی پیوسته هستم و میخوام برم پرستاری که به گفته دوستان کارشناسی هست . پس معافیت تحصیلی جدید برام به مدت 5 سال صادر نمیشه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!

----------


## Ali.psy

دوستان اگه دقیق پاسخ بدید ممنون میشم لطف میکنید...

متولدین نیمه اول 75 که 94 وارد دانشگاه دوره شبانه شدند و ترم دوم مرخصی گرفتند دومین بار براشون معافیت تحصیلی صادر نمیشه؟باید چهارساله ادامه تحصیل بدن؟و مقطع کارشناسی هستند میتونن مجدد کارشناسی قبول بشن؟

----------


## Alireza23

> یعنی من مشکلی ندارم ؟؟؟ اخه من متولد نیمه اول 74 هستم . من که از سنوات مجاز عبور نکردم /؟


نه دیگه مشکلی نداری

----------


## Alireza23

> شما در طول سنوات مجاز فقط 1 بار حق انصراف از تحصیل و تمدید معافیت تحصیلی دارید منوط به اینکه در مقطع جدیدی پذیرفته بشید.مثلا قبلا کارشناسی ناپیوسته بودی دیگه واسه ناپیوسته صادر نمیشه و برای کارشناسی پیوسته صادر میشه مگر اینکه رشته مورد نظر جز شرایط استثنا باشه.بیخودی نگران نباش.بشین بخون.مطمئن باش رشته خوب بیاری +رتبه خوب همکاری میکنن


سلام.کاملا اشتباه داری میگی اصلا ربطی به پیوسته بودن نداره مهم اینه که غیبت نخورده باشی و وارد سنوات ارفاقی نشده باشی

----------


## Ali.psy

> سلام.کاملا اشتباه داری میگی اصلا ربطی به پیوسته بودن نداره مهم اینه که غیبت نخورده باشی و وارد سنوات ارفاقی نشده باشی


جواب مارم بده دوست عزیز :Yahoo (1):

----------


## konkur100

> سلام.کاملا اشتباه داری میگی اصلا ربطی به پیوسته بودن نداره مهم اینه که غیبت نخورده باشی و وارد سنوات ارفاقی نشده باشی


به امام حسین دارم دیوونه میشم . هر کی داره یه چیزی میگه !! اصلا نمیدونم حرف کدوم رو قبول کنم . من دااااااااااااارم میمیرم از استرس

----------


## Harmonica

> به امام حسین دارم دیوونه میشم . هر کی داره یه چیزی میگه !! اصلا نمیدونم حرف کدوم رو قبول کنم . من دااااااااااااارم میمیرم از استرس




آخ آخ منو یاد بد بختی خودم انداختی
منم تقریبن همچین وضعیتی داشتم ک رفتم خدمت

ب ی تلفن بسنده نکن فردا برو حضورن اونجا با کارشناسشون صحبت کن

----------


## Ali.psy

> آخ آخ منو یاد بد بختی خودم انداختی
> منم تقریبن همچین وضعیتی داشتم ک گفتم... لق همه چی رفتم خدمت
> 
> ب ی تلفن بسنده نکن فردا برو حضورن اونجا با کارشناسشون صحبت کن


سوال من چطور؟این میشه؟تو پست قبلی مطرح کردم

----------


## Harmonica

> دوستان اگه دقیق پاسخ بدید ممنون میشم لطف میکنید...
> 
> متولدین نیمه اول 75 که 94 وارد دانشگاه دوره شبانه شدند و ترم دوم مرخصی گرفتند دومین بار براشون معافیت تحصیلی صادر نمیشه؟باید چهارساله ادامه تحصیل بدن؟و مقطع کارشناسی هستند میتونن مجدد کارشناسی قبول بشن؟




عزیزم من دقیق اطلاع ندارم

ولی فک کنم میتونه قبول شد باید با دانشگاه توصیه حساب کنه 
بره دوباره ثبت نام کنه

دوستمون سرباز ناشناخته خوب و کامل جواب میده 
ازش بپرس

----------


## wizard2015

> سلام به همه.بچه ها کسانی که اطلاع ندارن خواهشا نیان جواب بدن1)تاوقتی که از سنوات مجاز عبور نکرده باشی میتونی انصراف بدی و تا یک سال دانشگاه جدید ثبت نام کنی.سنوات واسه کارشناسی پیوسته 4سال(بعضیا میگن 5سال ک اشتباه هستش)2)وقتی که دانشگاه جدید ثبت نام میکنی معافیت جدید واست صادر میشه یعنی 5سال دوباره 3)خواهشا بشین درستو بخون و کاری به این حرف ها نداشته باش اگه معدلت هم کمه حالا که معدل حذف شده یا این که دیگه مثبت میشه یه رتبه توپ بیار موفق باشی





> به امام حسین دارم دیوونه میشم . هر کی داره یه چیزی میگه !! اصلا نمیدونم حرف کدوم رو قبول کنم . من دااااااااااااارم میمیرم از استرس


*1-سنوات مجاز تحصیلی کارشناسی پیوسته 5 ساله

2- زنگ زدم نظام وظیفه عین همین قوانینو برام گفت . اگه کارشناسی پیوسته میخونی حتی اگه سال پنجمت باشه انصراف بدی و کارشناسی پیوسته قبول بشی دوباره برات 5 سال معافیت صادر میشه به شرط اینکه کاردانی نگرفته باشی و فقط یک بار در طول عمر تحصیلیت حق انصراف داری*

*فرایند اخذ معافیت تحصیلی دانشجویان*
 *فرایند بازگشت به تحصیل مشمولان انصرافی از دانشگاهها* 
به شرط :
1)     عدم انصراف از تحصیل برای دومین مرتبه. 
2)     عدم اخراج یا ترک تحصیل منجر به اخراج .
3)     عدم قرار گرفتن در سنوات ارفاقی.
4)     عدم گذشت بیش از یکسال از تاریخ انصراف.
بازگشت به همان دانشگاه ،همان مقطع و همان رشته جهت ادامه تحصیل قبلی به شرط :
1)     عدم اعزام بخدمت مشمول.
2)     ارائه موافقت کمسیون موارد خاص دانشگاهها مبنی بر بازگشت به تحصیل مشمول به وظیفه عمومی محل تحصیل .
·         احیای معافیت تحصیلی و مجوز اعاده (بازگشت)به تحصیل 
·         در  صورتی که مشمول پس از انصراف تقاضای معافیت پزشکی داده و سرباز شناخته شده  باشد، پس از اعاده به تحصیل تا پایان تحصیل مجازبه تحصیل مجدد پس از  انصراف از تحصیل نخواهد بود .
ارائه پذیرش مجدد از دانشگاه به شرط :
1)     عدم پذیرش در مقطعی که قبلا از آن مقطع فارغ التحصیل شده است .
2)     در  صورتیکه مشمول پس از انصراف تقاضای معافیت پزشکی داده و سرباز شناخته شده  باشد ، پس از اعاده به تحصیل ،تا پایان تحصیل مجاز به تحصیل مجدد پس از  انصراف از تحصیل نخواهد بود. 
·         صدور معافیت تحصیلی 


*سقف سنوات مجاز تحصیل در دانشگاهها* 
   *رديف*
 *مقطع تحصيلي*
 *حداكثر مدت مجاز براي تحصيل**به سال*

 1
 كارداني
 2/5

 2
 كارشناسي ناپيوسته
 3

 3
 كارشناسي ارشد ناپيوسته
 3

 4
 کارشناسی پیوسته
 5

 5
 کارشناسی ارشد پیوسته
 6

 6
 دکتری پزشکی پیوسته
 8

 7
 دكتري تخصصی ناپيوسته 
 6







درمواردی که دانشجو در سنوات قانونی مقرر نتواند تحصیل خود را به اتمام برساند ، با تشخيص واعلام  كميسون موارد خاص دانشگاه هاي مربوط و صرفا جهت فراغت در آن مقطع ،و موافقت وظیفه عمومی حداكثر يكسال به مدت فوق اضافه مي شود .

*شرایط ادامه تحصیل فارغ التحصیلان مقطع کاردانی و بالاتر در دانشگاهها*
قبل از اعزام بخدمت :حداکثر بیش از یکسال از فراغت مقطع قبلی نگذشته باشد .
بعد از اعزام بخدمت : در صورت نداشتن غیبت و پذیرش در دانشگاه در مقطع بالاتر ، مجاز به ترخیص از خدمت جهت ادامه تحصیل می باشد. 
*شرایط ادامه تحصیل مجدد مشمولان اخراجی و یا انصرافی از دانشگاهها*
مشمولان اخراجی یا ترک تحصیل منجر به اخراجی از دانشگاهها (پس از ورود به سن مشمولیت) تا پایان خدمت مجاز به ادامه تحصیل نمی باشند.
مشمولان  انصرافی از دانشگاهها (پس از ورود به سن مشمولیت) ، در صورتی که بعد از  ورود به سن مشمولیت فقط یکبار انصراف داده باشند و حداکثر یکسال از تاریخ  انصراف بیشتر سپری نشده باشد ، از کاردانی تا دکتری فقط یکبار مجاز به  ادامه تحصیل در همان مقطع یا مقطع پایین تر می باشند.
نکته: مشمولان، مجاز به تحصیل مجدد در مقاطعی که قبلا از آن مقطع فارغ التحصیل شده اند نمی باشند.
مثال:انصراف  از مقطع کارشناسی ناپیوسته ، در صورت داشتن شرایط ادامه تحصیل مجدد فقط  مجاز به ادامه تحصیل در همان مقطع می باشند و مجاز به ادامه تحصیل در مقطع  کارشناسی پیوسته نیستند. 
*انتقال به دانشگاههای داخل کشور* 
به شرط :
1)     عدم انصراف از دانشگاه مبدا.
2)     عدم قبولی مجدد در آزمون یا پذیرش مجدد. 
3)     عدم تغییر در مقطع و رشته تحصیلی .
مشمولان  دانشجو ، در صورت ارائه موافقت دانشگاه مبدا و دانشگاه مقصد با رعایت  شرایط فوق الذکر با لحاظ مدت سنوات تحصیلی دانشگاه اولیه مجاز به انتقال می  باشند .

نکته: انتقال به دانشگاههای خارج کشور مجاز نیست . 


لینکش

سازمان وظیفه عمومی ناجا - معافیت تحصیلی دانشجویان

----------


## tanha_52

سلام دوستان من متولد فروردین 75 هستم و چند روز دیگه به سلامتی بیست ساله میشم معافیت تحصیلیم هم تموم میشه
دوبار کنکور دادم ایشالا سومی هم میخوام شرکت کنم حالا ی اشتباهی که کردم اینه که دوسه درس از پیش دانشگاهی گذاشتم
تکلیفم چیه حالا خواهشا هر چی سریعتر جواب بدین ممنون میشم

----------


## konkur100

> *1-سنوات مجاز تحصیلی کارشناسی پیوسته 5 ساله
> 
> 2- زنگ زدم نظام وظیفه عین همین قوانینو برام گفت . اگه کارشناسی پیوسته میخونی حتی اگه سال پنجمت باشه انصراف بدی و کارشناسی پیوسته قبول بشی دوباره برات 5 سال معافیت صادر میشه به شرط اینکه کاردانی نگرفته باشی و فقط یک بار در طول عمر تحصیلیت حق انصراف داری*
> 
> *فرایند اخذ معافیت تحصیلی دانشجویان*
>  *فرایند بازگشت به تحصیل مشمولان انصرافی از دانشگاهها* 
> به شرط :
> 1)     عدم انصراف از تحصیل برای دومین مرتبه. 
> 2)     عدم اخراج یا ترک تحصیل منجر به اخراج .
> ...


داداش این مدرک کاردانی اصلا چیه ؟؟؟ به چه کسانی تعلق میگیره ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ( من اصلا واحدی پاس نکردم )

----------


## Alireza23

> دوستان اگه دقیق پاسخ بدید ممنون میشم لطف میکنید...
> 
> متولدین نیمه اول 75 که 94 وارد دانشگاه دوره شبانه شدند و ترم دوم مرخصی گرفتند دومین بار براشون معافیت تحصیلی صادر نمیشه؟باید چهارساله ادامه تحصیل بدن؟و مقطع کارشناسی هستند میتونن مجدد کارشناسی قبول بشن؟


ربطی به تعداد واحد قبولی و گرفتن مرخصی نداره اگه از دانشگاه اخراج نشدی و قبلا انصراف ندادی میتونی کنکور بدی و معافیت جدید واست صادر بشه

----------


## Alireza23

> به امام حسین دارم دیوونه میشم . هر کی داره یه چیزی میگه !! اصلا نمیدونم حرف کدوم رو قبول کنم . من دااااااااااااارم میمیرم از استرس


داری وقت خودتو از بین میبری اگه شرایطت همینه ک گفتی خیالت راحت ک مشکلی نداره

----------


## konkur100

> داری وقت خودتو از بین میبری اگه شرایطت همینه ک گفتی خیالت راحت ک مشکلی نداره


زنگ زدم نظام وظیفه تهران گفت که برات تو همون مقطع معافیت صادر نمیشه و نمیتونی تو اون مقطع ادامه تحصیل بدی . حالا تکلیف چیه ؟؟! یاعلی خدمت . من خلاص

----------


## Alireza23

> زنگ زدم نظام وظیفه تهران گفت که برات تو همون مقطع معافیت صادر نمیشه و نمیتونی تو اون مقطع ادامه تحصیل بدی . حالا تکلیف چیه ؟؟! یاعلی خدمت . من خلاص


جون عزیزت مارو گرفتی؟این قانونه و همه میدونن این دوستمون هم کامل از سایت نظام وظیفه در آورد پس دیگه بیخیالok?

----------


## biology115

داداش اینو دقیق بخون :

*
16- آيا دانشجويان انصرافی حق تحصيل مجدد را دارند؟ جواب : بله ، مشمولان در طی مدت تحصيل از ديپلم تا دكتري صرفا 1 بار مي توانند از تحصيل انصراف و 

مجددا با پذيرفته شدن در دانشگاه به شرط : 1- عدم گذشت بیش از یکسال از تاریخ انصراف (قبل از اعزام به خدمت). 2- انصراف قبل از اتمام سنوات تحصیلی 

مصوب بوده باشد یعنی در سنوات ارفاقی نباشد .3-انصراف از تحصیل در مقطع ، با اخذ مدرک تحصیلی پایین تر نبوده باشد .(مثلا انصراف از کارشناسی پیوسته با 

اخذ مدرک کاردانی نباشد، مگر اینکه مدرک اخذ شده در سنوات مجاز تحصیل همان مقطع یعنی مقطع پایین تر به مشمول تعلق گرفته باشد که در این صورت در 

حکم فارغ التحصیل محسوب شده و ادامه تحصیل وی بلامانع می باشد)4- مقطع جدید ،تکراری نباشد.(یعنی قبلا از این مقطع فارغ التحصیل نشده باشد.)
*

----------


## konkur100

> جون عزیزت مارو گرفتی؟این قانونه و همه میدونن این دوستمون هم کامل از سایت نظام وظیفه در آورد پس دیگه بیخیالok?


بابا طرف نظام وظیفه میگه تو همون مقطع تکراری معافیت جدید صادر نمیشه . چرا متوجه نیستین ؟! خودتون یه زنگ بزنین ببینید چی میگه 
من مگه مرض دارم بیام هم وقت خودمو بگیرم هم وقت شما رو . من با شنیدن این خبر خیلی داغونم

----------


## Alireza23

> بابا طرف نظام وظیفه میگه تو همون مقطع تکراری معافیت جدید صادر نمیشه . چرا متوجه نیستین ؟! خودتون یه زنگ بزنین ببینید چی میگه 
> من مگه مرض دارم بیام هم وقت خودمو بگیرم هم وقت شما رو . من با شنیدن این خبر خیلی داغونم


آفرین مقطع تکراری!!!یعنی تو در کارشناسی فارغ شده باشی و مدرک بگیری بعد بیای دوباره واسه کارشانسی قبول بشی که نمیشه اما تو که هنوز ترم آخر نیستی و تموم نکردی پس میتونی

----------


## konkur100

> آفرین مقطع تکراری!!!یعنی تو در کارشناسی فارغ شده باشی و مدرک بگیری بعد بیای دوباره واسه کارشانسی قبول بشی که نمیشه اما تو که هنوز ترم آخر نیستی و تموم نکردی پس میتونی


من حتی یک واحد هم پاس نکردم !!! چه برسه بخوام فارغ التحصیل باشم

----------


## alk1370

ببین تو کشور ما برا هر قانونی یه تبصره ای هست!!!!چیزی که نظام وظیفه میگه قانونشه نه تبصره اش!!! نظام وظیفه با افرادی که غیبت دارن شوخی نداره به هیچ عنوان ولی ممکنه با بقیه در صورت قبولی تو رشته های تاپ! مثل پزشکی راه بیاد.(تو برگه اعزام سربازی دقیقا عنوان مدرکت اینجوری نوشته میشه هر رشته ای باشی نوشته میشه مثلا لیسانس پیوسته غیر پزشکی! کلا نظام وظیفه اینجور که من میدونم پزشکی و زیر مجموعه هاش رو از بقیه رشته ها جدا داره دلیلش هم اینه که ازشون تو دوره طرح استفاده کنه تو بیمارستاناشون نه تو پادگان!) مثلا رستگار رحمانی سال 85 کنکور ریاضی رتبه فکر کنم 46 میشه ولی چون خودش میگفت که وارد غیبت سربازی شده! با وجود کسب رتبه خوب اصلا باهاش راه نیومدند و رفت خدمت.شما دو حالت داری.یا اینکه این دو سه ماه آینده رو هم خوب بخونی انشالله رشته خوب قبول بشی و باهات بر طبق یه تبصره هایی راه بیان! یا هم که نشه بری خدمت :Yahoo (101): .بهترین کار اینه که تا کنکور تمرکزت رو درس باشه.

----------


## konkur100

> ببین تو کشور ما برا هر قانونی یه تبصره ای هست!!!!چیزی که نظام وظیفه میگه قانونشه نه تبصره اش!!! نظام وظیفه با افرادی که غیبت دارن شوخی نداره به هیچ عنوان ولی ممکنه با بقیه در صورت قبولی تو رشته های تاپ! مثل پزشکی راه بیاد.(تو برگه اعزام سربازی دقیقا عنوان مدرکت اینجوری نوشته میشه هر رشته ای باشی نوشته میشه مثلا لیسانس پیوسته غیر پزشکی! کلا نظام وظیفه اینجور که من میدونم پزشکی و زیر مجموعه هاش رو از بقیه رشته ها جدا داره دلیلش هم اینه که ازشون تو دوره طرح استفاده کنه تو بیمارستاناشون نه تو پادگان!) مثلا رستگار رحمانی سال 85 کنکور ریاضی رتبه فکر کنم 46 میشه ولی چون خودش میگفت که وارد غیبت سربازی شده! با وجود کسب رتبه خوب اصلا باهاش راه نیومدند و رفت خدمت.شما دو حالت داری.یا اینکه این دو سه ماه آینده رو هم خوب بخونی انشالله رشته خوب قبول بشی و باهات بر طبق یه تبصره هایی راه بیان! یا هم که نشه بری خدمت.بهترین کار اینه که تا کنکور تمرکزت رو درس باشه.


من که الان تو غیبت نیستم جنااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااب ! دانشجو هستممممممممممممممممممم ! درضمن من پزشکی بیار نیستم . خودمو یکم خسته کنم بتونم پرستاری بیارم . درضمن من مگه مرض دارم با کلی آرزو و امید بخونم بعدا بهم بگن نمیتونی بری دانشگاه

----------


## konkur100

> داداش اینو دقیق بخون :
> 
> *
> 16- آيا دانشجويان انصرافی حق تحصيل مجدد را دارند؟ جواب : بله ، مشمولان در طی مدت تحصيل از ديپلم تا دكتري صرفا 1 بار مي توانند از تحصيل انصراف و 
> 
> مجددا با پذيرفته شدن در دانشگاه به شرط : 1- عدم گذشت بیش از یکسال از تاریخ انصراف (قبل از اعزام به خدمت). 2- انصراف قبل از اتمام سنوات تحصیلی 
> 
> مصوب بوده باشد یعنی در سنوات ارفاقی نباشد .3-انصراف از تحصیل در مقطع ، با اخذ مدرک تحصیلی پایین تر نبوده باشد .(مثلا انصراف از کارشناسی پیوسته با 
> 
> ...


داداش میشه این بند 3 رو بیشتر برام توضیح بدی ؟ شاید مشکل من تو همین بند باشه

----------


## alk1370

> من که الان تو غیبت نیستم جنااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااب ! دانشجو هستممممممممممممممممممم ! درضمن من پزشکی بیار نیستم . خودمو یکم خسته کنم بتونم پرستاری بیارم . درضمن من مگه مرض دارم با کلی آرزو و امید بخونم بعدا بهم بگن نمیتونی بری دانشگاه


میدونم عزیزم که وارد غیبت نشدی فکرکنم فقط همون خط اول حرفامو خوندی! منظورم اینه که نظام وظیفه فقط با اونایی که  غیبت داشته باشن راه نمیاد با بقیه که غیبت ندارن از جمله شما ممکنه تحت شرایطی راه بیاد برا همین گفتم از چند جای معتبر بپرسی ممکنه تبصره ای باشه که شاملت بشه!امیدوار باش!اون پزشکی و زیر مجموعه هاش منظورم پرستاری هم بود.

----------


## konkur100

> میدونم عزیزم که وارد غیبت نشدی فکرکنم فقط همون خط اول حرفامو خوندی! منظورم اینه که نظام وظیفه فقط با اونایی که  غیبت داشته باشن راه نمیاد با بقیه که غیبت ندارن از جمله شما ممکنه تحت شرایطی راه بیاد برا همین گفتم از چند جای معتبر بپرسی ممکنه تبصره ای باشه که شاملت بشه!امیدوار باش!


الان من مگه مشکلی دارم که بخوان باهام راه بیان ؟؟؟؟!!! اصلا مگه الکیه با کسی راه بیان ؟!!! این میشه پارتی بازی !

----------


## alk1370

> الان من مگه مشکلی دارم که بخوان باهام راه بیان ؟؟؟؟!!! اصلا مگه الکیه با کسی راه بیان ؟!!! این میشه پارتی بازی !


دوست عزیز میلیاردها بار!! تاکید کردم شما میخوای پرستاری بخونی اگه هر مشکلی غیر از *غیبت سربازی* داشته باشی طبق تحقیقات من از نظام وظیفه شهرمون و برخی افراد کار بلد! باهات کنار میان *فقط* در رشته های پزشکی،دندون،دارو،پرستاری اونم *فقط* به این خاطر که سربازیتو بعد تحصیلاتت تو بیمارستانای نظام انجام بدی!این حرفی که من میگم مربوط میشه به شهریور سال قبل! اگه الان این قضیه حذف شده من در جریان نیستم!در هر صورت هر چی شد انشالله که خیر باشه برات

----------


## Ali.psy

> دوست عزیز میلیاردها بار!! تاکید کردم شما میخوای پرستاری بخونی اگه هر مشکلی غیر از *غیبت سربازی* داشته باشی طبق تحقیقات من از نظام وظیفه شهرمون و برخی افراد کار بلد! باهات کنار میان *فقط* در رشته های پزشکی،دندون،دارو،پرستاری اونم *فقط* به این خاطر که سربازیتو بعد تحصیلاتت تو بیمارستانای نظام انجام بدی!این حرفی که من میگم مربوط میشه به شهریور سال قبل! اگه الان این قضیه حذف شده من در جریان نیستم!در هر صورت هر چی شد انشالله که خیر باشه برات


ببخشید دوست عزیز شما هم خیلی دارید استرس زا وپیچیدش میکنید خيليا الان پیام نور میخونن سال اولن البته پزشکی نمیخوان مثلا مهندسی یا حقوق ميخوان اونا نميتونن دومین بار مجدد معافیت بهشون بدن؟ نميشه که

----------


## konkur100

> ببخشید دوست عزیز شما هم خیلی دارید استرس زا وپیچیدش میکنید خيليا الان پیام نور میخونن سال اولن البته پزشکی نمیخوان مثلا مهندسی یا حقوق ميخوان اونا نميتونن دومین بار مجدد معافیت بهشون بدن؟ نميشه که


نمیدونم منم که حساااااااااااابی گیج شدم . دست بگیرم تفنگ و بزارم رو سرم ماشه رو بکشمممممممممممممم !

----------


## alk1370

بهتر بود از اول اینو میگفتم چون ظاهرا نتونستم منظورم رو دقیق برسونم!
اخبار نظام وظیفه رو حتما از نظام وظیفه تهران پیگیری کنید هر چی گفتن حرف اوناس!  چون نظام وظیفه های شهرستان معمولا دیر به دیر ممکنه آپدیت باشن! چه برسه به بچه های انجمن که اکثرشون فکرشون تو درس و کتاب بوده نه قوانین سربازی!

----------


## Ali.psy

> بهتر بود از اول اینو میگفتم چون ظاهرا نتونستم منظورم رو دقیق برسونم!
> اخبار نظام وظیفه رو حتما از نظام وظیفه تهران پیگیری کنید هر چی گفتن حرف اوناس!  چون نظام وظیفه های شهرستان معمولا دیر به دیر ممکنه آپدیت باشن! چه برسه به بچه های انجمن که اکثرشون فکرشون تو درس و کتاب بوده نه قوانین سربازی!


یک بار از نظام وظیفه تهران سوال پرسیدم ارجاع دادن نظام وظیفه استان خودش پاسخ نداد

----------


## konkur100

> بهتر بود از اول اینو میگفتم چون ظاهرا نتونستم منظورم رو دقیق برسونم!
> اخبار نظام وظیفه رو حتما از نظام وظیفه تهران پیگیری کنید هر چی گفتن حرف اوناس!  چون نظام وظیفه های شهرستان معمولا دیر به دیر ممکنه آپدیت باشن! چه برسه به بچه های انجمن که اکثرشون فکرشون تو درس و کتاب بوده نه قوانین سربازی!


بلاخره از گوشه کنار خبر دارن . یا حداقل بیشتر از من میدونن

----------


## tanha_52

دوستان کسی جوابی نداشت واسه سوال من؟

----------


## konkur100

> دوستان کسی جوابی نداشت واسه سوال من؟


اینجا همه یه جور حرف میزنن

----------


## konkur100

کسی نظر قطعی نداره ؟

----------


## Unknown Soldier

> کسی نظر قطعی نداره ؟


ای بابا.برو دم در نظام وظیفه کارشناس شو پیدا کن و از اون بپرس

----------


## konkur100

> ای بابا.برو دم در نظام وظیفه کارشناس شو پیدا کن و از اون بپرس


 :Yahoo (101):  !!!!!!!!!!

----------


## marsad

> داداش چرت گفته منم  امسالو سال 2 دانشجوییم میشه  اما بازم میتونم انصراف بدم کلی تحقیق کردم خیالت تخت 2.5  سال سنوات تحصیلی داری هنوز تمتم نشده میتونی 1 بار انصراف بدی کلا این نظام وظیفه ا ها مشکل دارن خودشونم قوانینو درست نمیفهمن 1 روز میگن غیبت خوردی 1 روز دیگه هم میگن مشکلی نداری


آره بابا من واسه اینکه سال دوم کنکور بدم به اصرار خانواده رفتم نظام وظیفه شهرمون بپرسم
گفت 2ساله داری غیبت میخوری!!!
خدا عاقبت همه رو بخیر کنه

----------


## konkur100

> آره بابا من واسه اینکه سال دوم کنکور بدم به اصرار خانواده رفتم نظام وظیفه شهرمون بپرسم
> گفت 2ساله داری غیبت میخوری!!!
> خدا عاقبت همه رو بخیر کنه


یعنی این نظام وظیفه خودشون هم نمیدونن دارن چیکار میکنن ؟ چیکار کنیم پس خیالمون از بابت وظیفه راحت شه ؟

----------


## wizard2015

> یعنی این نظام وظیفه خودشون هم نمیدونن دارن چیکار میکنن ؟ چیکار کنیم پس خیالمون از بابت وظیفه راحت شه ؟


چقدر به خودت فشار و استرس وارد می کنی . قانون که صریح گفته مشکلی نداری . حالا یک بار زنگ بزن 096480 با کارشناس خود تهران صحبت کن تمام

----------


## nimaniko

منم کنکور سوممه پیام نور ثبت نام کردم و الان تو ترم دوم مرخصی ام تابستون بعد اعلام نتایج میخوام انصراف بدم
افرادی که بخوان واسه بار سوم کنکور بدن همینکارو میکنن
الان دو نفر از دوستامم سال پیش کنکور سومشونو دادن یکی ژنتیک قبول شد یکی زیست سلولی مولکولی جفتشونم الان مشغول تحصیلن
نمیفهمم شما دقیقا نگران چی هستین؟این که در طول تحصیل رشته بعدیتون معافیتتون تموم شه؟

----------


## nimaniko

بچه ها یه سوال من الان کارشناسی ثبت نام کردم رشته مدیریت پیام نور میخونم بخوام انصراف بدم برم دندانپزشکی یا دارو بخونم با توجه به بندی که گفته انصراف از مقطع پایین به بالا نباشد دندانپزشکیم که دکتری محسوب میشه 
واسم مشکل پیش میاد؟؟ :/  یا اون بند فقط واسه کاردانیه؟؟

----------


## nimaniko

> ی نکته دیگه اینکه در همان مقطع نیست.باید جدید باشه یا پایین تر،تا سنوات قبل شاملش نشه.و جدید برات صادر کنن


دوست عزیز تکلیف انصراف واسه رفتن به مقطع بالاتر چطوری میشه؟
ممنون میشم جواب بدین  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## konkur100

> چقدر به خودت فشار و استرس وارد می کنی . قانون که صریح گفته مشکلی نداری . حالا یک بار زنگ بزن 096480 با کارشناس خود تهران صحبت کن تمام


زنگ زدم . گفتم من الان کارشناسی هستم و بعدا دوباره مثلا یه رشته ای مثل پرستاری که کارشناسی هست مجددا صادر نمیشه . خوب این حرفشون خیلی روشن نبود ؟!!!

----------


## konkur100

> منم کنکور سوممه پیام نور ثبت نام کردم و الان تو ترم دوم مرخصی ام تابستون بعد اعلام نتایج میخوام انصراف بدم
> افرادی که بخوان واسه بار سوم کنکور بدن همینکارو میکنن
> الان دو نفر از دوستامم سال پیش کنکور سومشونو دادن یکی ژنتیک قبول شد یکی زیست سلولی مولکولی جفتشونم الان مشغول تحصیلن
> نمیفهمم شما دقیقا نگران چی هستین؟این که در طول تحصیل رشته بعدیتون معافیتتون تموم شه؟


من بار چهارمم هست . برای همین نگرانم

----------


## Alireza23

> بچه ها یه سوال من الان کارشناسی ثبت نام کردم رشته مدیریت پیام نور میخونم بخوام انصراف بدم برم دندانپزشکی یا دارو بخونم با توجه به بندی که گفته انصراف از مقطع پایین به بالا نباشد دندانپزشکیم که دکتری محسوب میشه واسم مشکل پیش میاد؟؟ :/  یا اون بند فقط واسه کاردانیه؟؟


سلام دوست عزیزاین قانون شامل شما نمیشه

----------


## wizard2015

> زنگ زدم . گفتم من الان کارشناسی هستم و بعدا دوباره مثلا یه رشته ای مثل پرستاری که کارشناسی هست مجددا صادر نمیشه . خوب این حرفشون خیلی روشن نبود ؟!!!


دوباره زنگ زدی ؟ از تهران پرسیدی ؟ به من که گفت مشکلی نیست . شاید فکر کردن تو قبلا کارشناسی فارغ التحصیل شده بودی

----------


## konkur100

> دوباره زنگ زدی ؟ از تهران پرسیدی ؟ به من که گفت مشکلی نیست . شاید فکر کردن تو قبلا کارشناسی فارغ التحصیل شده بودی


نه فقط یه بار زنگ زدم . اره منم همین احتمال رو میدم که فکر کرده باشن من قبلا از کارشناسی فارغ التحصیل شده باشم که نشدم و من همش تو مرخصی هستم . کلی امیدوار شدم .

----------


## biology115

> نه فقط یه بار زنگ زدم . اره منم همین احتمال رو میدم که فکر کرده باشن من قبلا از کارشناسی فارغ التحصیل شده باشم که نشدم و من همش تو مرخصی هستم . کلی امیدوار شدم .


داداش بذار خیالت رو راحت کنم ، تا زمانی که کارشناسی فارغ التحصیل نشدی

میتونی انصراف بدی و کنکور سراسری شرکت کنی و دانشگاه سراسری ثبت نام کنی ...

----------


## konkur100

> داداش بذار خیالت رو راحت کنم ، تا زمانی که کارشناسی فارغ التحصیل نشدی
> 
> میتونی انصراف بدی و کنکور سراسری شرکت کنی و دانشگاه سراسری ثبت نام کنی ...


من حتی یک واحد هم پاس نکردم . پس مشکلی ندارم درسته ؟ تازه داره خیالم راحت میشه

----------


## biology115

> من حتی یک واحد هم پاس نکردم . پس مشکلی ندارم درسته ؟ تازه داره خیالم راحت میشه


یه سوال : آیا در رشته فعلی فارغ التحصیل شدی ؟؟؟؟؟

اگه نه ، خیالت راحت ...

----------


## konkur100

> یه سوال : آیا در رشته فعلی فارغ التحصیل شدی ؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> اگه نه ، خیالت راحت ...


من دارم میگم حتی یک واحد تکرار میکنم حتی یک واحد هم پاس نکردم . من ثبت نام کردم  پیام نور برای این که اصلا وقت بخرم برای کنکور

----------


## shahram5386

منم دانشگاه ازادم ترم دومم پرسیدم میشه مشکلی نداره  و دوباره واست صادر میکنن

----------

